# Fair price for my California trimmer?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a 20" California trimmer that I purchased towards the end of last summer. It comes with the basket and front roller on it. What's a fair price to ask for it? Hour are not very much at all. I upgraded to a toro greenmaster 1600 over the winter. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

$1000. I know those are not cheap.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I bought a new one with a Honda motor. Used it for 18-months, then sold it for $800. It was in excellent condition, had the front roller, and grass catcher. Every market area is going to be different.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow. I'll definitely be selling mine then. I didn't think I could get that much for it. I was going to keep it as a scalping mower.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Wow. I'll definitely be selling mine then. I didn't think I could get that much for it. I was going to keep it as a scalping mower.


Cal Trimmers are beaten to shreds if used on anything but frequently mowed grass. Using them for scalping will tear up reel and bedknife.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@dbarlow I know you know but MSRP on that setup is around 1200 plus tax. It looks like it's still in good condition so prob around 1/2-3/4 MSRP. But like @ronjon84790 said, every market is different.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Wow. I'll definitely be selling mine then. I didn't think I could get that much for it. I was going to keep it as a scalping mower.


I think the main point with his is that is has been used for less than a season and comes with a roller. I think you would be hard pressed to get $1000 on a 3+ yr old machine, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

smurg said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I'll definitely be selling mine then. I didn't think I could get that much for it. I was going to keep it as a scalping mower.
> ...


Mine has a few hours on it with a roller. Its a 2018 model.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Checks out then. I know the homeowner models go for $1050 brand new at the orange big box, with a brand new roller for an additional $140. I was eyeing that until I picked up on the tru-cut off of craigslist. I would assume for these used prices that the model in question is a commercial model, but I wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

smurg said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > smurg said:
> ...


Yeah I think I paid exactly that. 1050 + 150 for the roller. Honestly, I'd be happy with 750 bucks. Problem is finding a local buyer. Then again, lawn nuts are usually happy to make a road trip for a good mower.

I'm going to wait until I can use my Toro Flex 21, I didn;t realize how huge that thing is so I need to make sure I can maneuver it and get used to it before I pull the trigger on getting rid of the Cal Trimmer.


----------



## NateClark (Oct 30, 2017)

Austinite said:


> I'm going to wait until I can use my Toro Flex 21, I didn;t realize how huge that thing is so I need to make sure I can maneuver it and get used to it before I pull the trigger on getting rid of the Cal Trimmer.


What's the minimum HOC on that work out to be with the roller? I'm just south of Austin and might be interested.

I want to hop on the Swardman train but can't quite justify the price at this point.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

NateClark said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to wait until I can use my Toro Flex 21, I didn;t realize how huge that thing is so I need to make sure I can maneuver it and get used to it before I pull the trigger on getting rid of the Cal Trimmer.
> ...


The min HOC is 5/8 in. Yes, I'd be selling with the roller, it's already on there.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@NateClark 
@Austinite 
Min height should technically be 3/8" if it's the standard version.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

^ Thanks for the clarification!


----------

